
DecoTime an angular arduino based timer - coolate
http://coolate.com/blog/coolate-pages/deco-time-angular-timer/
======
coolate
Oh and a video! [https://youtu.be/BvnD95T2fO4](https://youtu.be/BvnD95T2fO4)

